

Setup a Bitcoin mining rig powered by Linuxcoin & Smartcoin - timbowhite
http://www.zulius.com/how-to/setup-bitcoin-mining-rig-powered-by-linuxcoin-smartcoin/

======
kls
I had an interesting idea given that I did not know that this exists and I
would love to hear on the feasibility of it from people that know about
mining. Anyways, I am building a house in the Florida Keys and I am putting in
a 10KW solar array in, given my location it will be fairly efficient, to the
point that at most times I will have energy to spare. Now I can pump the
energy back into the grid, but I do not believe the return is that great for
doing it. So I wonder if I could design a system of GPU's that would utilize
the reserve capacity to mine and turn into bit-coins and then turn into hard
currency. What variables would I need to know to calculate if it is a more
efficient method of capitalizing on the energy? I know I have the sunk cost of
the hardware (I am not including the solar hardware because it will be
purchased either way). I know I would have to calculate KW to bit-coin
creation ratio and then translate that into dollars and then compare that to
what the energy company is purchasing spare energy for.

As well, does anyone know if their is any efficient native GPU bit-coin mining
software. I found a link talking about a python lib, but is there something
written that is closer to the hardware?

------
paulhauggis
There are many other things you could be doing (instead of mining Bitcoin)
that can bring you much better returns.

